# Multispan load tables and AASHTO load tables



## TehMightyEngineer (Jul 7, 2013)

In my previous attempt to pass the Structural Vertical exam I know likely missed at least two multiple choice questions because I apparently was expected to have some reference tables of multispan and AASHTO load tables, which I did not have and don't even know where to find.

Does anyone know of any tables other than the AISC steel book tables and the basic ones included with most structural analysis textbooks? Particularly any that show multiple spans with multiple load combinations? Also, I came to the conclusion that you cannot complete some of the AASHTO problems without having some way to compute moments and shears quickly for multi-span bridge decks. This falls into the same category as the above but perhaps there's a specialized reference I'm not aware of that deals with AASHTO loads.

Any advice?


----------



## CRNewsom (Jul 8, 2013)

Moments, Shears, and Reactions for Continuous Highway Bridges - Published by AISC.

I thought it was out of print, but a search turned up that it is free on the AISC website. That's awfully generous of them.

http://www.aisc.org/WorkArea/showcontent.aspx?id=29110


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, hey! Now that's definitely nice. Free* and exactly what I was looking for.

It appears to be for AASHTO truck loads along bridge girders but it appears it could also be used for multispan continuous bridge decks. Now all I need is something for uniformly distributed loads (unless that is also in there and I missed it).

Thanks for all the help CRNewsom.

_*Unless you count the cost to print it out._


----------



## CRNewsom (Jul 9, 2013)

Starting on page 40 (of 91) of the document and ending on page 87 are the tables for influence coefficients. From that, it is possible to determine what you require, but it does take some legwork. I recommend performing a couple calculations using the table and verifying by hand or computer analysis to get used to how the tables work.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 10, 2013)

"Now all I need is something for uniformly distributed loads (unless that is also in there and I missed it)."

I just use the AISC Steel Book and add them together. California DOT also has a good reference (FREE!) for HL-93 loading for the 640 # condition + axles. I don't have the time to reference it, but it's out there. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 10, 2013)

California Bridge Design Aids


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice, thanks everyone this is a huge help.

Brush up some more on my moment distribution method and I should be all set for anything this time around. These are super useful and anyone taking the SE should definitely use them.


----------

